# What can I do with this?



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.

Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

It looks like pearl cotton used for embroidery or needlepoint


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

julielovespurple said:


> I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.
> 
> Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them.


Can't tell for sure but, looking at the pictures, I think it is embroidery floss/thread. Did you are some time or other do or plan to do some type of embroidery/needlepoint/petitpoint?
:?: :?


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

ompuff said:


> julielovespurple said:
> 
> 
> > I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.
> ...


No, I'm not sure that i ever bought them; they could have been a gift. I have no idea.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'm almost sure they are embroidery silks. If you don't embroider perhaps you could sell them, or swap them on this site.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'm almost sure they are embroidery silks. If you don't embroider perhaps you could sell them, or swap them on this site.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They are some kind of tapestry/embroidery threads, so you won't get far knitting with them unless you use them for dolls clothes. Leonora


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

For sure...it is embroidery thread...


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks like cotton used for Hardhanger embroidery. I've got loads but I dont think it's any good for knitting. You could try crochet but I'm dubious about that too.

Will be interested if you find a way to use it.

Jan xx


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

I used some of my cross stitch and embroidery threads with a small crochet hook the length gives you enough to make up a rather nice flower..


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, it's an embroidery thread. You could crochet doilies with it, but you'd need several skeins just to get a decent sized doily out of it, I'd do as someone else suggested and try trading or selling it to someone through the classifieds on here.


----------



## carole044 (Feb 5, 2011)

Check out Huck, Hardanger and Crewel embroidery.


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

I actually just traded it for some chenille yarn-thanks for telling me what it is!


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Looks like cotton used for Hardhanger embroidery. I've got loads but I dont think it's any good for knitting. You could try crochet but I'm dubious about that too.
> 
> Will be interested if you find a way to use it.
> 
> Jan xx


Yes I have done hardhanger and I think the same as jan1ce


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

It's embroidery thread. I bought some and used size 2 DPNs in metal to make bookmarks. Some I did garter stitch, some I did in basketweave, I did a couple seed stitch and moss stitch. I did a couple as 3 stitch I-cord and added beads on both ends by leaving extra threads on the ends of the I-cord to string on the beads. I plan on making some lacy ones as well. They really work out great and are thin enough to use in books.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

It is embroidery or can be used for needlepoint. People some times use it to embroider eyes or other things on their crochet or knitted projects.

I have a bag of skeins some are full skeins, some partial and lots that must have come with kits that are longer pieces in small hanks but no labels.

I was thinking of getting them all together and putting a post in the classified with a pictures to see if someone might be interested in buying them as a lot or making a trade for something a friend could use for her charity knitting since I am not able to knit at this time. Just need to sell most of my yarns and many other craft supplies from my crafting days.



julielovespurple said:


> I actually just traded it for some chenille yarn-thanks for telling me what it is!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

That is embroidery thread. How about knit or crochet flowers with it.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeap, they are for embroidery.
You can make bracelets with them. 
Or you can use them for irish crochet (I think - I don't do irish crochet just yet...)


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

embroidery floss. i use it for counted cross stitch


----------



## Michelle57 (Jul 13, 2011)

They are embroidery threads, I use lots of them for doing small embellishments on Baby garments etc if you fancy selling them let me know [email protected]


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

We even took them to Russia with us on a mission trip and the girls made friendship bracelets with them.(Boys too!)
http://friendship-bracelets.net/patterns2.php


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

It does look like Pearl Cotton t me also? Did you ever quilt? I use Pearl Cotton to tie some of the quilts I have made.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I use them for embroidering facial features on dolls and bears.


----------



## beck25 (Nov 30, 2011)

it looks like thread for cross stitch


----------



## Cookie7 (Sep 13, 2011)

I used some thread like this to knit little beaded pouches/purses. They make good lavender bags


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

As you are learning to crochet, they would be great for making small motifs or flowers (there are even patterns for knitted flowers to use up oddments). These could then be used to embellish garments or accessories. Try making a load and sewing on to a cloth bag. Or attaching to a pin to make a brooch. Let you imagination go.


----------



## Dornar (Oct 18, 2011)

This is definitely Crewel yarn thread, used it years ago to make pillows from Sunset kits.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

julielovespurple said:


> I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.
> 
> Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them.


You could use them to weave friendship bracelets etc with them. My granddaughter uses them for that and adds beads as well. You can download free instructions on the internet for them, and she loves making them. You could give them a try. Or you couild try putting suitable colours together and crocheting some little doilies to stand hot drinks on (if they are cotton), or dishcloths. I hope you have fun trying. Terri


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

julielovespurple said:


> I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.
> 
> Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them.


Cross stitch yarn. Go to a craft (or yarn) store and look in the cross stitching dept.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

julielovespurple said:


> I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.
> 
> Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them.


Cross stitch or embroidery.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

As the others have said, these are pearl cotton threads, used for embroidery. If you are not going to use them, you could donate them to a girl scout troop or a local elementary school. Many kids use this kind of thread to make friendship bracelets. It looks like a wonderful treasure for someone!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh yes, I have a pattern for making pansies (crochet) using this.
It is part of a crocheted tea cosy with pansies. If you would like the pattern send me a private message (PM) by clicking on my name - and send me your email address.
(I will have to scan the pattern onto my computer but that is not a problem).



Ingried said:


> That is embroidery thread. How about knit or crochet flowers with it.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

looks like tapestry yarn


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

They look like cross stitch threads. They normally come in small skeins this this.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree, they do look like needlepoint threads.
Very pretty array of colours.
Have a look around and see what you could make with them.
You may even surprise yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

That's emboidery thread...what a find!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

You could crochet bean bags out of it. My son got a bean bag for his autistic brother from the museum store. Unfortunately, Owen later chewed through it and turned blue from the floss. It really had some kind of beans in it. The bag was really cool, and it was done in a pattern in tapestry crochet. I still have floss and perle cotton from my foray into cross-stitch and embroidery, and might try some.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Make friendship bracelets I once found a bunch and went to youtubeand learned to make frendship bracelets. Its a method of knot tying, quite fun actually to see the colors intermingle
just my 2 cents
DEW


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

pinkladydew said:


> Make friendship bracelets I once found a bunch and went to youtubeand learned to make frendship bracelets. Its a method of knot tying, quite fun actually to see the colors intermingle
> just my 2 cents
> DEW


I'm of the generation that was making friendship bracelets back in the 1980's. I had no idea they were back in fashion.


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

Make flower petals with them on grammy squares


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Yeap, they are for embroidery.
> You can make bracelets with them.
> Or you can use them for irish crochet (I think - I don't do irish crochet just yet...)


 I make Kumihimo necklaces (Japanese braiding). They are braided and beaded, fun.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I use these for needlepoint., but you can crochet small flowers with them also.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, embroidery thread. Teenagers use it to make friendship bracelets. 
http://www.how-to-make-jewelry.com/friendship-bracelet-patterns.html
-or- you can crochet things
http://crochet.about.com/od/thread-crochet/tp/thread-crochet-patterns.htm
-or- make roses
http://lesley-arnold-hopkins.suite101.com/knitted-rose-pattern-and-uses-a74088


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

You could make those bracelets the kids like.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

You can use them for small doll clothes or I have used them on plastic canvas. How about pretty little flower fridgies.


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

I use something very similiar when I do my plastic canvas


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

That is embroidery floss (lovely colors by the way). I have been practicing that that art since I was a kid. Love it. Boy, you have quite a collection of floss girl !!!


julielovespurple said:


> I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.
> 
> Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Failing all the ideas so far, you could put them in mixed colour batches of about a dozen and sell them on this site in the classified ads. I thibnk they would be great to embroider flowers etc on gloves, baby clothes and anything that takes your fancy.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Michelle57 said:


> They are embroidery threads, I use lots of them for doing small embellishments on Baby garments etc if you fancy selling them let me know [email protected]


sent you an email


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a large group similar to yours. It is not difficult to make them into balls and then crochet them into any other item you would use cotton yarn for. I just use two or three strands together and a wonderful colorful item surprises you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I would use them for a needlepoint project. Knitted doll outfits.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have used the floss for my many counted cross stitch projects.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> It looks like pearl cotton used for embroidery or needlepoint


is it all just one strand and size. It looks like pearl cotton. Very useful. Crochet would be nice. Do you have a small girl in your family that needs doll cloths. It would be great for that. Me I would do a lot of nice Kumihimo braids with it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> I used some of my cross stitch and embroidery threads with a small crochet hook the length gives you enough to make up a rather nice flower..


That's a great idea! I'll bet they're pretty - could add them to lots of items.


----------



## TerrysCrafts (Dec 27, 2011)

I sometimes use embroidery skeins, knitted together with thin yarn I would use white with all these colors. i have made baby socks, granny squares, pot holders and other small items. hope this helps.


----------



## TerrysCrafts (Dec 27, 2011)

I sometimes use embroidery skeins, knitted together with thin yarn I would use white with all these colors. i have made baby socks, granny squares, pot holders and other small items. hope this helps.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

You can crochet or knit trim for clothing (adults and/or kids), make bracelets, rings and necklaces, put trim on doll clothes. You can do a search on the Internet that comes up with loads of ideas.


----------



## Reme (Mar 29, 2011)

yes they are for needle piont, embroidery, etc. I have seen them used as a mix/match with knitting yarn of a basic color to make a baby blanket/ baby wear. Knits up kind of cute and different.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

My granddaughter uses these to make friendship bracelets, may that be the reason for the purchase?


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> crochet_away said:
> 
> 
> > I used some of my cross stitch and embroidery threads with a small crochet hook the length gives you enough to make up a rather nice flower..
> ...


They do come out lovely you just need patience and a small hook


----------



## nartica (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you considered selling it?


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe use for knitting or crocheting flowers? That is what I would try.


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

Julie it looks like the thread used in making crazy quilts. they would buy on ebay, just type in crazy quilts, the quilts are amazing.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, They have it right it is embroider thread or cross stitch thread. If you don't do these you may consider trading it or seeding it into someone else life.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Great ideas as I have a bunch of those skeins too.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh, yes, at least friendship bracelets are big with my granddaughters - ages 5, 8, 9 and 11. They frequently go into my embroidery floss collection to get more thread to make more bracelets.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

julielovespurple said:


> I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.
> 
> Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them.


It looks like needlepoint cotton or counted cross stitch floss. Try finding a pattern you would like and give it a go! You will have to buy the needlepoint canvas or cross stitch material.


----------



## KnitterMom (Jun 29, 2011)

If you use the I-cord idea, you can make bracelets, necklaces, putting in beads if you wish, or braiding several different ones together to make a chunky necklace.

What about using them as a duplicate stitch on sweaters, etc?

Hope you find good use for your thread; such beautiful colors!


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

I used mine to knit little flowers and leaves which I use to decorate the plain sweaters I knit whilst watching TV. They also look good on hats and the ends of scarves


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't believe they are embroidery thread... they look like needlepoint wool... you can knot them all together... roll into a ball and then knit something cute.


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have quite a bit that I inherited from my SIL and my plans were to use 3 or 4 strands together and knit dish rags with it.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

it is embroidery thread or crewel thread. u can make doilys with this, i have never used it for that as i use it to embroider but i believe there is a book out for doilies that uses regular colored thread, this would work better i would think ...just give it a try.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

That is embroidery thread. Do you want to sell them? Or trade for some yarn? I am the past coordinator for a Project Linus chapter. We have some ladies that embroider squares that we make into quilts for children.

thanks,

knittykitty


----------



## kim82352 (Jun 9, 2011)

They would make nice crocheted place mats or doilies. I have seen several colors at a time used in crocheting doilies, they turn out quite unique.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

They are embroidery thread. I have crochet a lot of little flowers with these.. You need a small steel crochet hook.. Also... and this might be why they were bought in the first place.. they are used to make friendship bracelets.... or for doing wraps in your hair.. you could use them for toy hair.. there are a lot of very creative people here that knit or crochet toys and this is perfect for a tuft of hair on top... also lots of quilters use it to tie the quilts. it must be colorfast for that though..


----------



## marvma (Mar 13, 2011)

Can be used very nicely for duplicate stitch on knit or crochet, also known as Swedish darning, I think. Think long and hard before you get rid of such a treasure!!!!


----------



## marvma (Mar 13, 2011)

Can be used very nicely for duplicate stitch on knit or crochet, also known as Swedish darning, I think. Think long and hard before you get rid of such a treasure!!!!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

could be used for the plastic needlework.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

You can use it to embellish knitted items, like putting small flowers on a sweater. It is mostly used for cross stitch. You can also use a tear-away canvas that is marked for cross stitch and make cross stitched embellishments on your finished knitted items.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I use them to crochet flowers for trim. Also, the kids make friendship bracelets with them


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

That's right - hair wraps.....I forgot about those. Two of my granddaughters - the 8 year old and the 5 year old - had their mom do hair wraps for them a couple of weeks ago. Many of the other girls at the bus stop and in their classes were quite interested (and a bit jealous!)


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

julielovespurple said:


> I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.
> 
> Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them.


I have used these to make flowers. I knit and cannot crochet but they were lovely


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

Barbie doll hats scarves, purses, mittens, hand and leg warmer's, tiny veggies or flowers for decorating brooches, doll houses, hats, etc, etc.... Awesome!


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it's time to do a little counted cross stitching when you are not knitting.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

julielovespurple said:


> I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.
> 
> Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them.


Definitely looks like perle cotton for embroidery or needlepoint.

How about tying them together to make a Magic Ball? If you find they're too skinny, you could knit the Magic Ball together with a thicker yarn.

There should be explanations of the Magic Ball somewhere here on Knitting Paradise, or just Google it, if you're unfamiliar with the term.

Hazel


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> It looks like pearl cotton used for embroidery or needlepoint


can also use it for Tatting.


----------



## biker chick (Apr 28, 2011)

To me they are embroidery floss or for needlepoint. It is a nice assortment.


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes it is embroidery thread. I have lots of that and do counted cross stitching or embroiding with it.
I have never crocheted or knitted with it before.


----------



## tdbear4jm (Oct 16, 2011)

This is definitely pearl cotton used in needlepoint and some heavy duty embroidery. I doubt you could use it for much any other way since it is only about 10 yds long. Nice bunch of colors though.


----------



## abbey63 (Sep 17, 2011)

They're for doing cross-stitch embroidery. I do this besides knitting and jewellry making.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

they are used for cross stitch or needlepoint but the young girls are all making friendship bracelets with them-I use to cross stitch so I had a lot but when the grandchildren saw them thats what they made. instructions on the web-nana-d


----------



## burdo39 (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't think they are size 8 cotton but look like single strand embroidery thread. I have used this type to knit bracelets, necklaces and litle angels and it works fine. I use 0000 size needles and love working with the small items.


----------



## burdo39 (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't think they are size 8 cotton but look like single strand embroidery thread. I have used this type to knit bracelets, necklaces and litle angels and it works fine. I use 0000 size needles and love working with the small items.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> I used some of my cross stitch and embroidery threads with a small crochet hook the length gives you enough to make up a rather nice flower..


 I think this is a brilliant idea! It should make a really delicate flower where that is needed on something lacy or small for a little girl or an ornament. WoW! I've got to go check my stash on that!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

julielovespurple said:


> I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.
> 
> Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them.


This type thread is great for embellishing your knitted or crocheted items with embroidered flowers, facial features, etc. It, also, makes great delicate crocheted flowers. I've also used it for knitting dollhouse accessories (rugs, doilies, tablecloths, afghans), doll clothes (the actual clothes or for little details on them) and doll accessories (hats, scarves, handbags). Of course, My Granddaughters would think you were in friendship bracelet heaven!


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Find a teenager who can show you how to make Friendship bracelets or search online and learn how to make them. Some of them are really pretty!


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> It looks like pearl cotton used for embroidery or needlepoint


I agree, pearl cotton. It is heavier than regular embroidery floss.


----------



## tidepools (Jul 26, 2011)

It looks to be needlepoint thread, a fine wool.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Find a teenager who can show you how to make Friendship bracelets or search online and learn how to make them. Some of them are really pretty!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Julie,
These are embroidery tiny little skeins. A friend at the office showed me how to do it last Fall. I have stopped doing embroidery because it is not fast enough to get to the result (for me), hahaha. My friend showed me how to do "peinture à l'aiguille" this is in French, I guess you could call it needle painting in English. The skein usually has 4 to 5 threads and to do my needle work, I would take only one thread out of the five and do tiny needle work. The work is absolutely beautiful but as I said it does not go fast enough. You need to be realllllly patient! You can sell them or start a new craft. Good luck with whatever you do. Here are a couple of pictures of the work. :lol:


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

hi
crochet a bunch of granny squares.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Knit with toothpicks and make a nice brooch.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Janina said:


> Hi Julie,
> These are embroidery tiny little skeins. A friend at the office showed me how to do it last Fall. I have stopped doing embroidery because it is not fast enough to get to the result (for me), hahaha. My friend showed me how to do "peinture à l'aiguille" this is in French, I guess you could call it needle painting in English. The skein usually has 4 to 5 threads and to do my needle work, I would take only one thread out of the five and do tiny needle work. The work is absolutely beautiful but as I said it does not go fast enough. You need to be realllllly patient! You can sell them or start a new craft. Good luck with whatever you do. Here are a couple of pictures of the work. :lol:


 This flower is just lovely. Frame it in something delicate.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like embroidery thread to me...maybe if you doubled it, you could knit or chrochet doilies or dresser scarves?? Can't think it would be heavy enough for an afghan or even a scarf.

JC


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

I see you said you got rid of it. They were, indeed, meant for embroidery. However, I have used them for iChord necklaces. They work great, as you don't need a great length, and it is ok to knot one skien to the next.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Yes, I think that is a great idea! Frienship bracelets, yesss. :thumbup:


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Thank you so much, you are very kind. Yes I was thinking of framing it in a nice frame. I'll probably bring it to a specialist.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

It is embroidery thread used for needlepoint, which I did for many years. You won't get too far knitting or crocheting with it, so I suggest that you either swap it for something on this site, sell it, or donate it to a senior center for them to create various articles that they use for fundraising events.


----------



## karen figueroa (Jan 25, 2012)

Julie -- I recently bought some also at a thrift store. The colors + irridescence of pearl cotton were too pretty to resist. I've knitted or crocheted some into flowers, on size 2 needles or a D hook, + they've turned out well. I'm also using some with beads to make necklaces + earrings. The rest I plan to use in making a cardigan, with some compatible yarn.


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

I use embroidery floss for facial features on the many knitted dolls and animal toys that I make. Also, they are great for braiding, crotcheting or knitted Ichords for bracelets the young girls like today. I have also made tiny purses for dolls, some Barbie accesories, and many knitted lace bookmarks as gifts. I would be excited to find a stash like this at a low price or fee. Just use your imagination.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

they are not embroidery silks, they are embroidery cottons used for hardanger and the such like. you could crochet with them to make doilies and table runners etc.


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

If you have girls or granddaughters or nieces you can make them old fashioned "friendship braclets" or better yet teach them how to do it.


----------



## Grizeldap (Aug 26, 2011)

Japanese braiding would look good with a mix of the colours you have there, I am just learning it now real good fun.


----------



## moellercl (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok I know it is too late but this is cute.

http://fivegoblogging.blogspot.com/2011/07/upcycle-butterfly-garland.html


----------



## mynanna2 (Oct 14, 2011)

Take up smocking. The threads you have are beautiful. Smocking is not just for children. Smocked lingerie is so luxurious.


----------



## cyndie53 (Dec 22, 2011)

Crochet Flowers to embellish some of your other projects. There is a Christmas ornament that I do and crochet flowers for them. There are other patterns for crocheted ornaments (covered balls) that you could use this floss for. You can probably use it for anything that calls for Knit-Cro-Sheen as I have used floss instead in quite a few patterns with no problem - it's just prettier colors and has a nice shine. It is a bit softer and floppier but doesn't take long to get used to.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

These are embroidery floss. If you knit or crochet, you can use them after the garment is finished for little flowers embroidered. Some jewelry patterns call for double strands of floss to make bracelets, necklaces, etc. They are great for making tassles to attach to almost anything - including gifts.

These are wonderful colors and should be used on something! I would love to have a stash like this for my finished pieces.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, that is mostly made for cross stitch or other needlework. you can probably crochet a doily with that thread though.


----------



## sarah65 (Feb 2, 2012)

I use embrodery thead to sew on buttons felted flower & such to my knitting. I can normally find a color that matches my yarn preety closly.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I'm almost sure they are embroidery silks. If you don't embroider perhaps you could sell them, or swap them on this site.


NO, They are pearl cotton. You can knit, crochet and weave with this thread. I have some solid granny square pot holders made with this thread that are very old and very lovely.


----------



## debi7456 (Apr 6, 2011)

do you have kids or grandkids they use this thread to freindship bracelets


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like embroidery floss to me. Other than embroidering or cross stitching with it, maybe you could combine about 8 threads together either in single or multicolored strands and make sort of a magic ball and knit or crochet small objects like coasters, dish cloths, etc. It would be labor intensive. You might contact a local quilters or sewing or embroidery guild to see if there's an interest. Or donate them to a thrift shop or school arts program and take a small tax write-off.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

What you have looks to me to be for crewel work.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Barbie doll clothes. You can also google and may come up with some ideas.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Do you do counted cross stitch? They would make a beautiful piece! Lucky you, I LOVE the colors. They all go so well together it looks like they might have been picked out with something particular in mind.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's another idea, but one that would have to be adapted to your embroidery floss...Go to www.purlbee.com..and in the knitted items look at the Striped Cotton Cowl....it is made holing a strand of DMC pearl cotton along with a worsted cotton yarn....the effect is subtle, old fashioned, and stunning....Your embroidery floss would work with a much thinner yarn....and perhaps in smaller proportions....I made this cowl last year and I LOVE it and have been playing around with this concept ever since...
julie


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

i am a weaver as well as a knitter / i have used embroidery "skeins" as well as crewel, etc. for both warp and weft


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> We even took them to Russia with us on a mission trip and the girls made friendship bracelets with them.(Boys too!)
> http://friendship-bracelets.net/patterns2.php


Thanks for the link. I've been interested in these.


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a daughter in law who always is crocheting the borders of cotton socks/bibs/shirts for very little babies and give them to charity. I admire her ability to crochet with fine hooks.


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

These would be great to make bracelets.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks like what I used for a large Crewel picture that I made years ago.


----------



## frosso krasia (Mar 25, 2011)

You can use them for making "Dorset buttons". Google and you'll find the side. They are beautiful and easy to make.


----------



## Shantall (Jan 21, 2012)

My idea: What I would do with this would be a baby blanket but crocheted with squares. You can have the pattern with instructions on youtube and its called ``Entrelac crochet blanket`` there is 17 parts to it...but so much fun to crochet. It would make a really beautiful blanket. But that's my idea...oh and I have another idea: you can crochet a sweater with crocheting hexagonal (kind of granny squares) and it really makes a sweater. You can also find this on youtube on ``How to crochet toddler sweater (hexagonale) and if I remembered there is 4 parts to it...and it's as fun as the blanket to crochet. ....But these are my ideas... Have fun.! Enjoy.


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Regardless of the fiber, there are several things you can do with this colorful cache. My first thoughts were either to do color work that us set in regularly, as in fair-isle or carried within a small crochet item, or a little motif in socks. 
More than 30 years ago, I knit little anklets for my 5 to 9 YO step-daughter and set in color designs above the shoe-line, sort of like stripes over ankle or all over the tops where they'd show. I made chains of hearts, random hearts, squares in dotted lines or strip of alternating checks, stripes etc, a couple of times I added some random beads afterward, on dental floss, threaded through the stitches. I decided that wasn't really worth it and she kept catching them. The pulls were uncomfortable and one time a sub sent her to the school nurse, who cut right down through the sock instead of just snipping the thread. She was a moron, and no way was a shirred anklet a medical emergency, but what was done couldn't be put right. Anger & frustration are not good for interpersonal relations with school personnel. I never made another sock. Somewhere there are lots of started knitted sock tops and DPNs in an attic box.

If you knit it up with a 4-needle "tube knitter", there are tons more possibilities. Its an inexpensive and very fun tool. I use it for 30-gauge wire tubes as well. Iy comes out like a size 6 needle. And, the tube can become so many things! 
For starters, it can be used all by itself as a novelty tube yarn. you could try stringing beads on the floss before knitting it up, and every stitch could have a small bead in it, or you might space the beads out randomly too. 
Make cool bracelets with the tubes: either floppy or stiff. Cover elastic for hair ties, stretch it out for an interesting "chain", or stitch it on as an embellished edge on something else you made. I'd cut a heavy long-sleeve tee or sweatshirt and edge it & embellish for a really cool cardigan! In the 80s I did something like this for my nieces with lace, beads, sequins & paillettes. They became treasured hand-me downs! 

You can stiffen the tubes with white glue for things like daisy flower brooches, etc; bead them afterward or as you knit, thread memory wire through, &/or apply the soft knitted tubes in planned design motifs like you'd do with soutache, except big and bold. I like the idea of random/wild swirly designs with maybe some strips or tubes of bias fabric tape in and around. You can flatten the tubes for this (or not). 

You can also knit the floss up solo with size 0 or use a fine-gauge knitting machine or home-made loom with closely spaced wire "finish" nails. 
I'd experiment with tiny glued knots as joins, which can be turned inwards on a knit tube, or attached to a carrier jarn. 

You can make little beaded or unbeaded fetish bags, cover small things with a knit or crochet form, string and knot beads, use the floss in tandem with a contiguous yarn for a more substantial gauge. You can twist that like candy-cane yarn using a drop spindle and just overlap ends with an extremely tiny drop of flexible fabric glue to keep them together. If you don't have a spindle, check out my 5-minute spindle, posted as a topic some time back.

You can easily make colorful small crochet items like doilies or coasters, &/or join them together to make something more substantial like a vest, top over a tee, a snood, you might inset colors in a beanie (socks), and so forth. If your yardage is inadequate, you can tie it all together with something like pearle cotton in a similar weight or go for fat/thin. 

BTW: I LOVE pearle cotton for machine knitting lace! Your embroidery thread would be perfect for little machine projects, even if you need to double up. Or, try it with sock yarn. I got some Serenity at a good price, that comes in cool space-dyed colors that you could coordinate with. No "perfect match" needed. . .
I guess I've said enough for now, 
A


----------



## CassColl (Feb 6, 2012)

This is definitely not crewel, because crewel is made of wool. It says mercerized cotton on the labels, it IS embroidery floss. Yummy colors.


----------



## whojaexpect (Dec 15, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> I used some of my cross stitch and embroidery threads with a small crochet hook the length gives you enough to make up a rather nice flower..


What a good idea yours is !! This is definitely embroidery thread. I have some left over just gathering dust. Will follow your suggestion. Thanks !


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Haven't read all the posts - has anyone suggested tatting? Friendship bracelets is another possibility. Have fun.


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

These are Perle Cotton that Myself and others use to Inkle Weave.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Funny how you are posting these now. I just was at a craft show this past Saturday and the biggest hit items that I sold were crocheted flower pins and barrettes, and crocheted chap stick holders with flowers and bugs on. I used this exact craft thread to make each. The colors are great. It took 1 - 10 foot skein to make each chap stick holder. The flowers used anywhere from less than 1/2 to 3 skeins depending on what type of flower I made. I used a size B crochet hook when working with this thread.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

whojaexpect said:


> crochet_away said:
> 
> 
> > I used some of my cross stitch and embroidery threads with a small crochet hook the length gives you enough to make up a rather nice flower..
> ...


This is not embroidery thread. Embroidery thread is twisted and separates easily. This is what they call craft thread. The strands are woven together. Much easier to crochet with because the strands do not separate.


----------



## twinsmompat (Dec 28, 2011)

I use this floss for making Irish Crochet jewelry. It is beautiful!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Karen. The yarn you are using to make a necklace with beads how do you finish the ends to tie them together? Does it take some sort of clasp? :?: 
Janina


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

julielovespurple said:


> I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.
> 
> Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them.


That's emboiderry thread.


----------



## garigon (Nov 5, 2011)

If there made of wool they are almost certainly for tapestry if they are cotton or silk then needlepoint, cross stitch etc


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

I have used end caps. I use thread to wrap tightly around the ends, add glue, clip ends even, and using a jewelry eye pin, attach that, pull through end cap hole, and pull cap down tightly over the threads. When dry, you can bend the pin to form the loop, and attach a ring and clasp. You can also just put on an end cap that has no hole, and attach your clasp to the loop after it dries.


----------



## whojaexpect (Dec 15, 2011)

OK... I sit corrected. Thanks. I'll look more carefully. You all are just great and I've learned so much from you.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

This is a lovely collection of embroidery floss! I never heard of anyone using this kind of thread for knitting or crochet, but many people do wonderful embroidery of truly artistic pieces with this floss. Is all of it cotton, maybe some of it is silk? I do not embroider any longer, or I would surely offer to purchase it. 


julielovespurple said:


> I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.
> 
> Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

They are embroidery floss and used for lots of things in that vein for example cross stitch. I have used them to knit Barbie clothes and clothes for little hand knit teddy bears.
Have fun with them.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

Everyone is right-embroidery floss which is great for cross stitch.
I have used them to knit Barbie clothes and little vests and hats for tiny teddy bears. Have fun.
Joyce in K.C.


----------



## anne whalen (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh Julie, 
What an absolutely fabulous find! You Have the makings to create a Ferosa Harold type masterpiece. She creates beautiful crocheted items with embroidery floss. She was one of the featured artist in the book 'Crochet Masterclass'. She shares her blending techniques in the book and also gives a project. The book cover is her design! I don't see why you couldn't use the same blending technique and small knitting needles and create a knitted project. Check out her website: http://www.ferosahcrochet.com/index.html.
Anne


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

often I duplicate a pattern ie. flowers on my knitting


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Its embroidery floss and rather expensive at hobby lobby is is .40 cents each. So I would sell them if you don't plan on cross stitching or embroidering


----------



## Jillana (Nov 10, 2011)

From what I can see, they look like packages of wool. If that is the case, it is for crewel work, which is embroidery in wool. I have done quite a bit of it and it is very satisfying as it is like painting with wool. Basically you use satin stitch for the work, but any embroidery stitch can be used. 

You have a lovely selection of wools there. Good luck with it.


----------



## Whoopie (Dec 4, 2011)

Make friendship bracelets out of it. You will be beloved to every girl in the neighborhood.


----------



## Bebz (Oct 12, 2011)

When I was little; after finishing an embroidery project, we would try & crochet all the flowers (just embroidered) with the leftover cotton... Just a thought!!!


----------



## debegar (Feb 8, 2011)

Use it to embroider or duplicate stitch on your knitting like Kristan Nicholsas does.
Or use it along with regular yarn for one or two rows to add interest.


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm working on this right now, and am loving it:
http://www.purlbee.com/striped-cotton-cowl

I ordered the Blue Sky yarn, and am mixing in the colors as I like, and love it!


----------



## justneedlin' (Apr 17, 2011)

They would make very nice crocheted flowers. Put a few together and make a pin or several to do a necklace. I have used black pearl cotton to make witches hats. You could make small people, clothes and all. Make into pins to wear on hats or clothing.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello!
You have bought a lot of embroidery thread! Usually this is cut to a sewing length ( no longer than your arm, according to my grandmother!) and then separated into a 2 or 3 ply strand, depending on the fabric weight and design.
However, there is no reason why you can't crochet or knit with it. It looks like you have enough for at least a very colorful scarf or shawl. Experiment with needle sizes and see what happens. It could be very interesting!


julielovespurple said:


> I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.
> 
> Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them.


----------



## Pat Hurley (Sep 24, 2011)

Its pearl cotton and you can do some beautiful embroidery on stockinette knitted items...you certainly have a treasure trove of it , like finding a new box of crayons to "color" your knitted items...have fun!


----------



## shirleyMus (Nov 5, 2011)

I had a lot given to me in different colours once (I think it is embroidery wool) I used them to crochet the first 2 or three rows of a granny square and then used larger balls to finish off.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

shirleyMus said:


> I had a lot given to me in different colours once (I think it is embroidery wool) I used them to crochet the first 2 or three rows of a granny square and then used larger balls to finish off.


What a great idea'


----------



## Garedbird (Sep 14, 2011)

It is Prism craft thread, a product from DMC. You can see on JoAnn's website that it is sold primarily in packages of themed color combinations. It says that it a six stranded but not divisible thread. It is marketed as being good for crafts like the friendship bracelets some of you mentioned. Everyone came up with loads of creative ideas!


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Looks like cotton used for Hardhanger embroidery. I've got loads but I dont think it's any good for knitting. You could try crochet but I'm dubious about that too.
> 
> Will be interested if you find a way to use it.
> 
> Jan xx


they can be used to embellish crocheted flowers, but you have a LOT of them. i think the idea of swapping or selling sounds good, but maybe it would be a good idea to wait till you find somthing else you could use them for, because there's nothing worse than getting rid of something, and then finding something you could've used it for. do you decorate things like purses, cushion covers, or felt? they could be couched (laid out in a pattern, then stitched over to hold in place)


----------



## BrightsideArt (Nov 15, 2011)

These appear to be skeins of embroidery floss. If you know how to crochet, they could be used basically the same as cro-sheen cotton. I've taken an interest in bookmarks recently and there are many great free crochet patterns for them on the Internet. I think the handmade bookmarks make a lovely small gift to give on short notice or to include with a card.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm just having a good laugh. It is pretty obvious that few bother to read the whole post... She says back on page one that she has already traded it for some chenille yarn...


----------



## Garedbird (Sep 14, 2011)

I actually knew this when I posted my answer. I looked at the lable, could barely make out the letters Pris and for some reason thought Prism (must have been in my memory bank) and googled it. Everybody giving their best guess reminded me of those shows where you are shown some odd looking item, often antique and you guess what it is and what it is used for. I kept thinking, why don't they ask what's on the label! After all that, i just couldn't refrain from putting my two cents in. It was so late in the day I didn't thing anybody would read it!


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

You could use as heel reinforcement for socks or just a carry along to change out the color of yarn during a project.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Almost everyone has agreed that this is definitely Embroidery cotton. My sister in England used to do some beautiful embroidery.


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

No-
She said 
"I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.

Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them."



Dreamweaver said:


> I'm just having a good laugh. It is pretty obvious that few bother to read the whole post... She says back on page one that she has already traded it for some chenille yarn...


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

It can also be used with plastic canvas.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

these are not meant for knitting as they are tapestry yarns.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's an embroidery thread. You could crochet doilies with it, but you'd need several skeins just to get a decent sized doily out of it, I'd do as someone else suggested and try trading or selling it to someone through the classifieds on here.[/q
> Change of topic: Poledra65, I love you avatar. Crochet is my comfort zone. :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

julielovespurple said:


> I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.
> 
> Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them.


I'll weigh in here as a guess that this is more like skeins of needlepoint thread/yarn. OR...possibly useable in any plastic canvas projects. (such as coasters for table tops)
Actually, I've done both and it looks very similar to a pillow I made in needlepoint. On close up,it does not look like embroidery thread, which is much thinner IMHO. 
I also have seen some patterns of things like tissue holders that are done in plastic canvas. Check www.marymaxim.com and see if what they show for their plastic canvas projects looks similar to what you have. 
I'm sure it would work for needlepoint or plastic canvas anyhow. 
Good luck!


----------



## Roseymae (Nov 23, 2011)

You can crochet with it also. I suppose with fine knitting needles you can nit, too. I have seen articles on this where they say you can do these things & tell how. It would work great for edgings

Roseymae.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've seen friendship bracelets made from this type of thread. Could you make a knit item and over knit to accent with this thread? Some books of knit or crochet jewelry would show necklace, bracelet etc that could be done with this thread.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

julielovespurple said:


> I recently found a bunch of these, I'm not quite sure why, when, or if I bought them. It must have been before i learned how to knit. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what i can knit (or crochet, I'm learning) with these.
> 
> Each little skein (nothing better to call it) has ten yards. For each color there are no more than 4 and at least 2. Some are solid color, some are multi-color. I'd like to find something I can knit or crochet with them, because I don't have any other use for them.


Those are used for embroidering or needlepoint. You have some lovely colours. Try crocheting doilies.


----------



## Alice ten (Jun 9, 2011)

They work great for barbie clothes. Plenty of patterns on web. nice colors


----------



## Franzeska (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks like a type of embroidery floss. Also could be used for friendship bracelets....got any young girls in your life? They love them.


----------



## desertchocolate (Sep 8, 2011)

I used some of it to crochet doll socks. They are real cute but very small. If you would like to pattern, I would be happy to send it to you. I use to make them and sell them at doll shows for antique dolls. Try it. Its fun, if you like to crochet. Jacquie - Desertchocolate


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

julielovespurple

I hope you don't mind my mentioning this on the thread of your post, but when I saw how many people replied that they use this embroidery thread for different projects, I thought I would mention I put a post in the classified for a lot of this in groups since I have so much of it. you can also send a PM to me if you can't find the post.


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

This looks like a great stash for making friendship bracelets. Ask any 9 year old girl of your acquaintance, if you have never braided these. They are fun (9yos and braiding, LOL). Barring that, google for instructions and vids...


----------



## scmorris (Sep 20, 2011)

Pearl Cotton makes great jewelry. Crochet it with beads, there are some great videos on this on youtube. Bracelets and necklaces would be great. They work up fast for gifts or you could make some extra money on Etsy with them.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

That is beautiful embroidery floss. You could crochet doilies with it or you could crochet around edges of pillow cases, doiles, table clothes and table runners. Have fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> That is beautiful embroidery floss. You could crochet doilies with it or you could crochet around edges of pillow cases, doiles, table clothes and table runners. Have fun!


That would be very pretty.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm just having a good laugh. It is pretty obvious that few bother to read the whole post... She says back on page one that she has already traded it for some chenille yarn...


Perhaps only you and I did - except that I look really dumb since I responded to her after she posted that she traded it.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

You can use them to make kumihimo cords. I bought an inexpensive kumihimo loom on line (less than $10) which is basically a foam disk with slots all the way around. It is easy to learn and makes lovely braids to use for bracelets and necklaces. Great travel project. I think the finished cords could be used in your knitting or crochet projects but I'd test the thread to be sure it is colorfast. DJ


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just having a good laugh. It is pretty obvious that few bother to read the whole post... She says back on page one that she has already traded it for some chenille yarn...
> ...


Why should you feel dumb? There may be others out there with the same questions, just not asking. One never knows... I also have some perle cotton and only knew to use it for plastic canvas. Wonder if you could use it for macrame.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Judy M said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I have been following this tread from the beginning and each time I see a response it reminds me of more stuff from my crafting days that I need to sort through and sell to clean out. Lots of skeins of cotton floss, and wool hanks from kits never made. Then I just saw macrame mentioned and I think of all of the booklets I have for macrame that have to be sorted through, along with all of my plastic canvas books and leaflets and the list goes on and on.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

MG said:


> You can use them to make kumihimo cords. I bought an inexpensive kumihimo loom on line (less than $10) which is basically a foam disk with slots all the way around. It is easy to learn and makes lovely braids to use for bracelets and necklaces. Great travel project. I think the finished cords could be used in your knitting or crochet projects but I'd test the thread to be sure it is colorfast. DJ


Can you pls. tell me what is Kumihimo cords? I have never heard the term before. It is truly amazing the things you learn on this forum. Thanks ladies.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been following this tread from the beginning and each time I see a response it reminds me of more stuff from my crafting days that I need to sort through and sell to clean out. Lots of skeins of cotton floss, and wool hanks from kits never made. Then I just saw macrame mentioned and I think of all of the booklets I have for macrame that have to be sorted through, along with all of my plastic canvas books and leaflets and the list goes on and on.[/quote]

I'm rather new here so I have a question about this post. Do we have a place here to sell knitting-crochet-cross stitch books, straight knitting needles, and some half made cross stitch kits?!! Just curious. I have some of each of those things and would love to clean out with a "garage sale" on line. Never could figure out if I should use Ebay or whatever.
Ideas welcomed.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i'm sure u'll find takers right here. there's a *classified* section @the bottom of the list. ck there, u may find some1 looking 4 things u have, or post what u have for sale. best of luck!!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Kissnntell said:


> i'm sure u'll find takers right here. there's a *classified* section @the bottom of the list. ck there, u may find some1 looking 4 things u have, or post what u have for sale. best of luck!!


THANKS for the info!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

There is a classified section but if you go to that section up on the left side you will see a link that says rules if you click on that you will see the rules you need to follow in order to post. In order to post you have to have a regular status and items to do with knit and crochet (books, pattern yarn) are allowed to be posted. Items of other crafts aren't allowed to be post on the forum.

Hope this helps and welcome to the forum.



knitwitconnie said:


> I have been following this tread from the beginning and each time I see a response it reminds me of more stuff from my crafting days that I need to sort through and sell to clean out. Lots of skeins of cotton floss, and wool hanks from kits never made. Then I just saw macrame mentioned and I think of all of the booklets I have for macrame that have to be sorted through, along with all of my plastic canvas books and leaflets and the list goes on and on.


I'm rather new here so I have a question about this post. Do we have a place here to sell knitting-crochet-cross stitch books, straight knitting needles, and some half made cross stitch kits?!! Just curious. I have some of each of those things and would love to clean out with a "garage sale" on line. Never could figure out if I should use Ebay or whatever.
Ideas welcomed.[/quote]


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks mombr4. Appreciate the help.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Your very welcome.



knitwitconnie said:


> Thanks mombr4. Appreciate the help.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kumihimo is a very old form of Japanese braiding that creates both flat and round braids. I've used rayon cord (rat tail, or the smaller mouse tail) and various leftover yarns. You work with 8 strands so I've mixed in some leftover eyelash or other novelty yarns which makes a more textural cord. You pick up and move the strands in a repetitive fashion so like knitting (when all is working well), it is very relaxing. 

It would make a lovely cord for handles or draw strings on a knitted project. I've included a photo of some cords. If using yarn, you'd want to use a sturdy yarn with a tight twist. Google it on Amazon and you will find a kit that includes the bobbins. I recommend using them as they help keep your yarn from tangling. They are also the same bobbins folks use for intarsia. 

If anyone is interested in other on-line sources of materials, just send me a PM and I'll send you the links. DJ


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

MG said:


> Kumihimo is a very old form of Japanese braiding that creates both flat and round braids. I've used rayon cord (rat tail, or the smaller mouse tail) and various leftover yarns. You work with 8 strands so I've mixed in some leftover eyelash or other novelty yarns which makes a more textural cord. You pick up and move the strands in a repetitive fashion so like knitting (when all is working well), it is very relaxing.
> 
> It would make a lovely cord for handles or draw strings on a knitted project. I've included a photo of some cords. If using yarn, you'd want to use a sturdy yarn with a tight twist. Google it on Amazon and you will find a kit that includes the bobbins. I recommend using them as they help keep your yarn from tangling. They are also the same bobbins folks use for intarsia.
> 
> If anyone is interested in other on-line sources of materials, just send me a PM and I'll send you the links. DJ


thanks MG. Those are quite pretty.


----------

